# professional registration



## kungfupanda (20 Aug 2016)

If your employed by the cf as a trade other then med tech. Will the cf pay your acp(alberta college of paramedic) yearly fees?  I applied for a combat arm trade, but would like to keep my registration.


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Aug 2016)

To answer the specific question you asked, no.

There may be others who are more up to date on whether the CFHS still reimburses its members' fees.


----------



## mariomike (20 Aug 2016)

kungfupanda said:
			
		

> If your employed by the cf as a trade other then med tech. Will the cf pay your acp(alberta college of paramedic) yearly fees?  I applied for a combat arm trade, but would like to keep my registration.



Ontario Paramedics do not pay fees to a College.  

( If you've seen one Paramedic system, you've seen one Paramedic system.  )

As for Alberta, _as always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.

But, for Medical Technicians, ( you are applying for Combat Arms ), you may wish to read this,

Medics requiring to maintain a license  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/107868.0/nowap.html



			
				Rider Pride said:
			
		

> No, Med Techs are not *required* to have a provincial paramedic license.





			
				Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Med Techs are not required to maintain a provincial licence. Hence, the CF will not pay for a Med Tech to hold a provincial licence in the province they are posted to.
> 
> Med Techs are allowed to get and maintain a provincial licence, but that expense shall be incurred by the member themselves.



See also,

I am in the Canadian military. Do I still need to apply for registration to work in Alberta? 

Yes. If you are trained and providing health services at the level of an EMR, EMT or EMT-P to civilians, you are required to hold registration in the province in which you are practising. Members of the Canadian Armed Forces who are seeking registration in Alberta can apply through a facilitated process. 
https://www.collegeofparamedics.org/home/resources/faqs.aspx?faqID=1645


----------



## kungfupanda (21 Aug 2016)

Thank you for the speedy response! And alberta fees are increasing this year...possibly to pay for all the suits against them... I've heard saskatchewan  has way cheaper rates. I didn't know Ontario didn't pay college fees, thanks for the heads up. 
Alberta you can only let your registration go for 2 years before you need to redo your schooling or challenge the exam. I'll have to do my research when the time comes.

Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## mariomike (21 Aug 2016)

kungfupanda said:
			
		

> Thank you for the speedy response! And alberta fees are increasing this year...possibly to pay for all the suits against them... I've heard saskatchewan  has way cheaper rates. I didn't know Ontario didn't pay college fees, thanks for the heads up.



I read this about the Alberta College of Paramedics,

Alberta paramedic regulator axes eight people after PTSD licensing scandal
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/alberta-paramedic-regulator-axes-eight-people-after-ptsd-licensing-scandal-1.3404740

Also, "Alberta College of Paramedic: $600/year; Saskatchewan College of Paramedics: $450/year". Ontario $0/year.  
https://www.ontarioparamedic.ca/self-regulation/faqs-by-paramedics/



			
				kungfupanda said:
			
		

> Alberta you can only let your registration go for 2 years before you need to redo your schooling or challenge the exam.



In Ontario,

I have worked as a certified Ontario paramedic in the past, but have been away from this practice for some time. I would like to resume work as a paramedic. What do I have to do?

Depending on the amount of time away from practicing as a paramedic, you may be required to complete upgrading programs to ensure current paramedic practice knowledge. You should :
◾Contact the local Regional Training Coordinator (RTC) to obtain any training, at your own expense, that may have been conducted in your absence, and
◾Ensure you are current in your skills of paramedic practice. EMCA/AEMCA remedials are conducted at Ontario Colleges should you wish to attend one.
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/qa/employ_qa.html#2

After that, you jump through the hoops to get hired,
http://torontoparamedicservices.ca/paramedic-opportunities/

P.S. As far as I can remember, the Department _never_  let anyone "get back in".  



			
				kungfupanda said:
			
		

> Thanks again for the feedback!



You are welcome. Good luck!  

It is worth repeating, "If you've seen one Paramedic system, you've seen one Paramedic system." 
I'm only familiar with City of Toronto Emergency Operations. Your mileage may vary with other systems.


----------

